
Bill Gates' Favorite Books of 2016 - henrik_w
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Best-Books-2016
======
brudgers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13110082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13110082)

------
Fr0ntBack
Unfortunately America seems to believe in the 'Myth of the Strong Leader', and
it has led them to elect the worst president in recent memory.

------
gregmorton
Yes, sad to see that this asshole who pulled humanity backward selling a
shitty OS is now every hipster's hero.

